# End oF MLF into Barrel



## Steve_M (Oct 13, 2016)

Wines are just about through with MLF, how long after that racking do you wait if any to introduce wine into your barrels?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 13, 2016)

No need to wait at all. Most commercial wineries do their MLF in the barrel.


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 13, 2016)

Cool! Hope to see first barrel time in a few more weeks.


----------



## Johny99 (Oct 14, 2016)

If I have empty barrels, I move them at first racking. Mlf, finish of primary, the barrel doesn't care!


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 22, 2016)

Took chromo test by Prospero Grape had the expert Alfredo there give me his opinion and all but one is ready! CH-16 is now my go to MLB thanks @JohnT
Next week will begin barrel aging. 
We have a 23L Vadai, and a total of 56 gallons of wine. I know I won't be able to rotate all carboys through in one year, so have decided to split what goes into barrel and what will be aged in carboys with oak sticks.


----------



## Johny99 (Oct 23, 2016)

I rack after primary, then do mlf in the barrel. 

If it is a new barrel, taste regularly. I only let it stay in a new Vadai 50l for about 3 months. The next fill is longer of course. Have fun.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 23, 2016)

Johny99 said:


> I rack after primary, then do mlf in the barrel.
> 
> If it is a new barrel, taste regularly. I only let it stay in a new Vadai 50l for about 3 months. The next fill is longer of course. Have fun.



I do the same. Sage advice to taste the wine frequently; I've over oaked a few wines and was quite disappointed.


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 23, 2016)

Plan is to begin tasting after 2 weeks on first wines in it. Will go from there on whether we rotate or go a bit longer. After that pretty much same thing getting a few more weekends in each round.


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 24, 2016)

Barrel prep on the 23L Vadai begins tonight!!


----------

